# MSN explorer sounds



## ace223 (Aug 13, 2002)

There is an option in MSN explorer that will make it say your first name (I guess when you sign on or something) And, it won't let me check it, the box is there, it just won't allow me to check it. My name is Matthew, so I am guessing, just maybe, that they might have it  Does anyone know how to get this to work? Thanks a lot!


----------



## GENERIC (Jul 7, 2002)

Your Nickname needs to be one that is recognised in MSN's list of recorded names. You say your name is Matthew...but is that your nickname? I have tried this with "John" as a nickname and the greeting includes "John" in it's welcome. 


To read the help file on this go to:

Help & Settings, Help, Personalising MSN Explorer, To hear a personal greeting when you sign in.

It says:

To hear a personal greeting when you sign in
You can have MSN Explorer greet you by your first name when you sign in.

In the upper-right corner of the MSN Explorer window, click Help & Settings. 
On the far left of the Member Center, click Personalize MSN. 
Under What do you want to personalize?, click Change Your Sound Settings. 
Click to select the Say my name check box. This option is only available if your name is in our list of recorded names. 
Click Change Now. 

Hope this helps....


----------



## ace223 (Aug 13, 2002)

My ninckname is set to "Matthew", but that option still is not open for me. I just thought they probably would have Matthew considering it's a fairly common name, but I guess I was wrong  

Thanks for your help anyway!


----------



## cwhitehead18 (Jun 29, 2003)

It happened to me, just a few seconds ago, and I looked on here and thought I would help you! Change your nickname to Bob, sign out, sign back in, wait for MSN Explorer to say Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening, if it doesnt say it, sign back out and back in again. When it says it, change your nickname back to Matthew, and repeat the steps of signing out and back in. Let me know if this helps you, at [email protected].

Hope this helps,
cwhitehead180


----------



## PerfectDandD (Apr 26, 2004)

Is there a way to get a name added to the MSN recorded list. Some common names will not anounce, but some uncommon names will. Was hoping I could get the name "Dee" to announce.


----------



## Mirwaizal (Aug 27, 2005)

So I tried that way that cwhitehead180 mentioned and it still didn't work.
is there anyway else I can get it done?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you ever get tired of the same 'Good blah-blah' sounds, the wav files are in C:\Documents and Settings\_username_\Application Data\MSN6\UserData\sound.

I change them with different celebrity sound bites to keep things interesting.


----------

